# Elektronikas pamati >  Induktivitātes mērītājs.

## Kulakovs

Sveki. Mēģinu uztaisīt šādu te induktivitātes mērītāju. Un ir dažās neskaidrības.
1)Vai "3V Reed Relay" vietā avr izmantot parasto 3v releju?
2)Parcik nav nopērkams tieši 82uH induktors, interesē cik liela novirze tur var būt? It kā jau sērijā varētu saslēgt vairākas spoles, bet tur gadījumā nevajadzētu uzmanīties lai viņu magnētiski lauki nesaplūst, un nesanāk kāds transformatora efekts?
3)Parcik doma barot no baterijas, un aparātam vajag 5v, barošana no 9v baterijas būtu baigā elektroenerģijas izniekošana dēļ lm7805. Varbūt kāds var ieteikt shēmu ar 3v->5v vai 4.5v->5v pārveidotāju. Pats šitādu shēmu atradu, bet tā mikrene nav pieejama.

----------


## JDat

Interesanti, interesanti...
Nelasīju visos sīkumos, bet pagaidām ir idejas.
1) Nezinu ar ko Reed relejs atšķiras no parasta releja, bet nu... es uzliktu parastu 3V relejiņu ar attiecīgu strāvu metāla ekrānā.
2a) Pie lielas gribēšanas spoli var pats uztīt. Man ir agregāts, ar kuru var nomērīt tavas spoles induktivitāti.
2b) Varbūt var mikrokontroliera kodu piekoriģēt pie citiem spoles nomināliem.
3) Ja zinātu, cik daudz enerģiju patērē varētu izmantot DC-DC konvertoru no 3V uz 5V
Varbūt var izvēlēties no šejienes: http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...atchallpartial

----------


## JDat

Ak jā. (V baterija daudz ātrāk izlādēsies ne kā 3V baterija, ja nemaldos.
Varbūt var nobarot no 4,5 vai 6V. Mikrokontrolieris darbosies, bet nav skaidrs vai LDC izturēs un vai precizitāte nepeldēs.

----------


## Kulakovs

2a)Nu šī aparāta mērķis ir tāds, lai varētu pats savu spoli izveidot. ja man nav ar ko nomērīt, tad es uz aci neuztaisīšu to 82uH spoli.
2b)tas kontrolieris nav jāprogrammē, kāds nāk no veikala, tādu var arī lodēt iekšā.
3)Negribas no ārzemēm sūtīt un ilgi jo ilgi gaidīt kamēr atnāks.



> Ak jā. (V baterija...


 Kāds cipars domāts pirms V?

----------


## zzz

>1)Vai "3V Reed Relay" vietā avr izmantot parasto 3v releju?

Konkreeti pielinkoto releju - nee. Tas ir paaraak liels peec kontaktu straavas utt, rezultaataa shaa spolei ir paaraak zema pretestiiba, lai to vareetu darbinaat pa taisno no pic kaajas. 

>2)Parcik nav nopērkams tieši 82uH induktors, interesē cik liela novirze tur var būt?

Liec simtnieku, tas ir pofig, kalibreeshana vienalga notiek peec etalonkondensatora.

>3)Parcik doma barot no baterijas, un aparātam vajag 5v, barošana no 9v baterijas būtu baigā elektroenerģijas izniekošana dēļ lm7805.

Lieto kjiinieshu leetos akumulatorus.

----------


## Kulakovs

1)varbūt  varam konkrētu linku iedot, kas der.?
2)Nu bet kas tad paliek ar induktoru sērijas slēgumu.? Tur ar 3 elementiem IT KĀ es varētu sakombinēt 82,8uH.

----------


## Zigis

Reed relay ir herkons, respektīvi - divi kontakti kas savelkas magnētiskā laukā, vai nu mehāniski tuvinot magnētu, vai ieslēdzot elektromagnētu. pats herkons nesatur spoli.
neizlasīju tuvāk kāda tur konstrukcija, bet shēmā releja spole kā tāda nav uzrādīta.

http://www.elfa.lv/ec/8a13b9c/reed-parsledzeji

----------


## zzz

2)Nu bet kas tad paliek ar induktoru sērijas slēgumu.? Tur ar 3 elementiem IT KĀ es varētu sakombinēt 82,8uH.[/quote]

Nav vajadziigs un pat potenciaali kaitiigi. Shii apraata precizitaati nosaka vinja etalonkondensators, induktivitaatei tur jaabuut tikai apmeeram uz to pusi, simtnieks vienaa gabalaa pilniigi der.

----------


## Kulakovs

Aaa nu labi tad es likšu to simtnieku, vienkārši biju iedomājies ja pamainās induktora vērtība, tad tam kondensatoram citu vērtību vajadzēs piemeklēt.

Zigi tas nav tas! Tas ir kāds reed slēdzis, bet vajadzīgs reed relejs ar 4 kontaktiem. Un vispār shēma ir tas relejs (zem sprieguma regulātora). Lai vai kā šis nav 3v, bet derētu?

----------


## zzz

> Lai vai kā šis nav 3v, bet derētu?


 5 voltiigais variants dereetu, 12v - tikai ar papildus chakareeshanos, sheemas pamainiishanu un ja baro tieshaam no 9-12 v avota.

----------


## Kulakovs

Diemžēl, argusā nav cita. Savukārt, uz elfu dēļ viena paša releja negribas skriet.

----------


## zzz

Ja luuzhnju kastiitee ir kaadi veci modeemi, var meegjinaat paarluukot tos, varbuut atrodas atbilstoshi deriigs relejs.

----------


## next

Es taadam verkjim baroshanu taisiitu taa - ciparu daljai un relejam pa tiesho no 4,5 v baterijas, analogajai pusei caur sprieguma divkaarshotaaju un parametrisko stabilizatoru no pic izejas.
Padomju laikos tikai viens relejs taadam pasaakumam dereeja -  RES 64.

PS. LCD apgaismojums uz straavu stipri rijiigs, nespeesi baterijas piepirkt.

----------


## Kulakovs

Vispār jau apgaismojumu var arī atslēgt, bet tas nav tik svarīgi, varu arī no barokļa barot. Galvenais atrast releju un varu sākt taisīt  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> 2b)tas kontrolieris nav jāprogrammē, kāds nāk no veikala, tādu var arī lodēt iekšā.


 Kā nav jāprogrammē? Kā tad vins uz displeja rāda nH, uH, Ciparus utt ?

----------


## JDat

Reed releji ir arī argusā.
http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_...eedrel&x=0&y=0
Nav taču tik grūti pārskatīt 6 lpp ar relejiem un atrast īsto.

Kontrolieri noteikti jāprogrammē.  Esmu  ::  ka tu to nezini.

----------


## Kulakovs

Jdat, tos arī atradu, bet tur 5v relejs nav pieejams, a pārējie neder.

----------


## next

Tad tik ej uz latgaliiti, res 64 gan jau kaadam buus, spoles pretestiibai jaabuut 470 omi.

----------


## GTC

> 2b)tas kontrolieris nav jāprogrammē, kāds nāk no veikala, tādu var arī lodēt iekšā.


  ::   ... no kurienes Tu izrāvi tādu info? PIC pēc savas būtības ir paredzēts programmēšanai, lai veiktu kādu noteiktu vadības funkciju:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PIC_microcontroller 

Pašā aprakstā pat tas ir minēts:
''That's were PIC16F84A microchip comes handy. PIC16F84A is like a small computer that can execute HEX programs that are written using an assembly language. PIC16F84A is a very flexible microchip because it has PINs which can be configured as inputs and outputs. Besides that, PIC16F84A IC requires very minimal number of external components like 4MHz crystal / resonator and few resistors depending on what project we are building. Before we can use PIC16F84A microchip we have to program it with a HEX code which has to be sent from the computer.''

Jā, paši *.hex vai *.bin faili, netiek piedāvāti, uz ko viņu paskaidrojums:
''If you are building the above LC Meter and have trouble finding some of the components, we are distributing the following components and a kit in our Electronic Store''. 

Parts List 
==================== 
1x 16x1 LCD Display with Green Backlight 
1x Free Generic Case 
1x LC Meter PCB  
1x PIC16F628A Pre-programed Microcontroller IC 
1x LM311 IC 
1x 18 DIP IC Socket 
1x 8 DIP IC Socket 
1x LM7805 5V Regulator 
1x 82uH Inductor 
1x 4.000 MHz Crystal 
1x 5V Reed Relay 
1x L/C Pushbutton Switch with Black Cap 
1x Tactile momentary reset switch with Black Cap 
2x 10uF Capacitor 
1x 100nF Capacitor 
2x 1000pF Capacitor 
2x 10pF Capacitor 
1x 16-PIN LCD Female Header 
1x 16-PIN LCD Male Header 
1x 2-PIN Header 
2x 1-PIN Header 
1x Link Wire 
3x 100K Resistor 
1x 47K Resistor 
1x 7.5K Resistor 
2x 6.8K Resistor 
1x 1K Resistor 
1x 100 Resistor 
1x 10 Resistor 

Tā kā, nāksies pameklēties pa kādiem ārzemju DIY forumiem, varbūt ka kāds ir izlicis *.hex vai *.bin failus.

G.

----------


## abergs

GOOGLĒ 2.links:
http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/

----------


## GTC

> links:
> http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/


 Izskatās ka tas ir tieši tas pats aparāts, ar pilnu shēmu un aprakstu, + ar visiem *.hex failiem!

Paldies, *abergs*!   ::  

G.

----------


## guguce

Sekojot norādei krievu lapā, var likt visādus relejus: 
http://www.cqham.ru/lc_meter.phtml

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tīri praktisks jautājums: induktivitātes mērīšanai pirkt gatavu "testeri" vai būvēt maiņstrāvas RLC tiltiņu?

----------


## Didzis

Es Tev varu uzdāvināt krievu RLC tiltu http://olx.uz/obyavlenie/prodam-e7-1...oya-IDhr3.html

----------


## M_J

Lietoju Lemonā pirktu UT603. Manām vajadzībām pietiek.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Tīri praktisks jautājums: induktivitātes mērīšanai pirkt gatavu "testeri" vai būvēt maiņstrāvas RLC tiltiņu? 						""
Ja reiz par padsmit naudiņām ķīnā var iepirkt gatavu mērītāju, kas ar 0,01% akurātumu nomērīs jebko sākot ar 10 nano(!!!) Henrijiem (nu šādu gan mazliet mazāk precīzi), un pie viena arī mērīs kapacitātes sākot ar 0,1 pF, tad jebkāda pašdarbība šajā laukā ir vnk kaitīga principa pēc. Jo pat 100 reiz sliktāku nespēsi uztaisīt.

----------


## Didzis

Nu dažu piku kondensātoru ar multimetru nesamērīsi, un mazu induktivitāti arī, bet citādāk es Tev Obsi pilnīgi piekrītu. Mūsdienās pašam būvēt mēraparātu ir pilnīgi garām.

----------


## JDat

Obsi! Vai vareetu precizaak? Piemeeram bilde un kaada saite kur taadu nopirkt.

----------


## tornislv

Šāds te mēra gana precīzi vairumā radiomīlētājam-diletantam nepieciešamo gadījumu. Protams, ka ne jau laboratorijas līmenī.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD12864-Tra...kAAOSw9mFWKfwu

----------


## Elfs

Tas varbūt ir vēl arī tas ar kuru var mērīt kondierus neizlodējot no plates?
Shķiet Obša k-gs minēja kautko par 50 mV mērijuma U....

----------


## Gints_lv

Jā var. Man apmēram štāds : http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Transist...8AAOSwHnFVw8l5
Pirkts pirms dažiem gadiem, joprojām kalpo labi.

----------


## Obsis

Nē, tas ir cits verķis. 
Pavisam man, tā kā diezgan daudz nākas cīnīties ar augstfrekvenci, ir padaudzi mazu lielumu mērītāji. 
Elektrolītisko kondensatoru mērītājs, kas nemēra kapacitāti, bet mēra ESR. Līdz ar to ļoto piemērots, lai neizlodējot identificētu "nosēdušos" elektrolīķi.
Otrs ir universālais RLC mērītājs, kas mēra no 10 pF līdz 10 000 mkF, no 100 nH līdz 1 H, un no 0,01 Oma līdz 20 MOmiem. Tad ir speciālais teraommetrs no 10 Megaomiem līdz 10 TeraOmiem. Tad ir specializētais ARM bāzēts mikro induktivitāšu un mikro kapacitāšu mērītājs no 10 nH un 0,1 pF līdz apmēram 1 nF un 100 mkH. 
Kur tos meklēt? : www.ebay.com. Reģistrējies, atrodi savu sapni un pēc apmaksas kādas 3 līdz 4 nedēļas pacietīgi gaidi. Muita - dažkārt noķer un ir jāmaksā, citreiz nepamana un nav jāmaksā.
P.S. Vispār tā mikro-LC mērītāja parametriem stipri atbilstošs verķis ir manīts Google pictures shēmu albumā. Tā ka kustini pirkstiņus un shēma būs dažu spiedienu attālumā (ja interesē taisni shāma).

RE: Gints.lv
Šitāds ir manam kolēģim divi stāvi augstāk. Ļoti apmierināts. Bet uz ļoti mazām L un C, ja pareizi saprotu, tas par kārtu atpaliek. Vienkārši tas ir universālāks.

----------


## korkis

un kā var identificēt neizlodējot divus pararēlus?

----------


## Obsis

RE: Korķis - priekš  kam nodarboties ar teorētiskām un dzīvē nevajadzīgām fikcijām. Un pat ja tiešām tā ir elektrolītu baterija, tad neizlodējot notestēsi, vai baterija laba, vai tajā ir kāds beigtucis. Lai noteiktu kurš ir beigtaois, PROTAMS, nāksies atlodēt.

----------


## next

> RE: Korķis - priekš  kam nodarboties ar teorētiskām un dzīvē nevajadzīgām fikcijām. Un pat ja tiešām tā ir elektrolītu baterija, tad neizlodējot notestēsi, vai baterija laba, vai tajā ir kāds beigtucis. Lai noteiktu kurš ir beigtaois, PROTAMS, nāksies atlodēt.


 Iztikt bez lodeeshanas buutu nevajadziiga fiicha?
Man domaat ljoti noderiiga.

----------


## Obsis

PARALĒLUS elementus nevar notestēt katru atsevišķi. Var tikai kopā, vai arī jālodē. Nevar gribēt reizē māti un reizē meitu.

----------


## korium

Ja atmiņa neviļ tad iekš EEVblog tika izmantots ESR mērītājs, kurš puslīdz noderīgu mērījumu deva arī paralēli slēgtiem kondensatoriem.

----------


## next

> PARALĒLUS elementus nevar notestēt katru atsevišķi. Var tikai kopā, vai arī jālodē. Nevar gribēt reizē māti un reizē meitu.


 Vienreiz bija jaachinjii MP plate ar 50 IC un tikpat blokjeejoshiem kondikjiem.
Visi paraleeli un viens bija sagaajis uz iiso.
Samekleeju bez lodeeshanas.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Samekleeju bez lodeeshanas.


 Ja īsais, tad vienkārši. Idod palielāku strāvu un kas silst (kūp), tas vainīgs.  ::

----------


## next

> Ja īsais, tad vienkārši. Idod palielāku strāvu un kas silst (kūp), tas vainīgs.


 Ja labs iisais tad nekuup.
Mans staasts par to ka starp jebkuriem paraleeliem elementiem ir vadi.
Un vadiem ir pretestiiba.

----------


## Zigis

> Nevar gribēt reizē māti un reizē meitu.


 A kāpēc nevar gribēt?

----------


## AndrisZ

No manas pieredzes tas īsais tranzistorā vai kondensatorā ir vismaz ar pāris kārtām lielāku pretestību kā savienojošajiem vadiem vai celiņiem. Tikko man bija gadījums, kad paralēli slēgtas mikrenes sēdināja 5V barošanu līdz 1V. Ar ārējo baroklīti jau pie 1.5A pietika lai sataustītu vaininieci. A tā tos 3,2 omus testeris uz visām mikrenēm rādīja.

----------


## next

Ar ommetru taadas lietas nenomeeriisi.
Labs voltmetrs noteikti paraadiis kaads vados sprieguma kritums un taatad kur straava aiziet.
Veel ir citas metodes lai mazaak lodeeshanas:
ilustraacija no 30 gadus vecas graamatas

tajos laikos taisiita straavas zonde manaa izpildiijumaa

----------


## Obsis

Vai oscilis. Tam tak milivolta daļas redz.
Bet ja kontakta pārejas pretestība ir Omos, tad esi drošs, to sauc par "auksto lodējumu"

----------

